# Mutt / SMTP



## thierryIT (Apr 3, 2011)

Dear all,

I had the crazy idea to use mutt under Mac OS X 10.6.7. I install mutt-devel through the macports version 1.5.21 with [cmd=]/opt/local/bin/port install mutt-devel +sasl +smtp +gdbm +imap +ssl[/cmd]

I am running my own email server with OpenBSD 4.8 / Postfix / Imap / STARTTLS ...

Mutt is working well, except to send emails. I try with :

- smtp_url
- set sendmail


```
set sendmail="/usr/local/bin/msmtp --host=eyes.maelenn.org -f [email]some@address[/email]

set sendmail="/usr/local/bin/msmtp"

set smtp_url="smtp://tst@maelenn.org@eyes.maelenn.org:587/"
set smtp_pass="pass"
```

=> msmtp is working well ... If I try to make it running alone ...


```
echo "teste smtp ligne de commande" | /usr/local/bin/msmtp -a toto [email]moi@yahoo.fr[/email]

=> echo "test" |/sw/bin/mutt -s "etste mail" [email]moi@yahoo.fr[/email]
Connexion SSL utilisant TLSv1/SSLv3 (DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA)
```
What ever the config is (set sendmail or smtp_url) I am able to send emails if I am using this two config ...

It seems that mutt doesn't take into consideration all of my .muttrc ...

Any ideas?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 3, 2011)

This question is probably better suited for a mutt list, but...

Does the line below work?


```
set smtp_url="smtp://tst\@maelenn.org@eyes.maelenn.org:587/"
```

Note the '\' before the '@'.


----------



## thierryIT (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't understand very well, but the syntax isn't: 
	
	



```
smtp[s]://[user[:pass]@]host[:port]
```
?
Why do you talk about "\" ?
Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2011)

That's called 'escaping', very essential in shell scripts and sometimes configuration files. Look it up. And use proper formatting in your posts.


----------



## zeroseven (Nov 16, 2011)

jrm said:
			
		

> ```
> set smtp_url="smtp://tst\@maelenn.org@eyes.maelenn.org:587/"
> ```
> 
> Note the '\' before the '@'.



In your muttrc the first @ in the *smtp_url* has to be passed as a url escape sequence. So, your *smtp_url* declaration would be:


```
set smtp_url='smtps://tst[B][color="Red"]%40[/color][/B]maelenn.org@eyes.maelenn.org:587'
```

Though, I haven't tried the escape personally, I guess I could check it, but my solution comes from the mutt documentation I've been reading through today.


----------

